# Horse Forum Beach Ride



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the pictures! Looks like you had the place all to yourself.

I don't know why, but it makes me so happy to see that you're all real people who get together in real life, not just in cyberspace. 

Thanks for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like so much fun!


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I LOVE THIS! You all look so happy  What a great trip!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

looks like so much fun~! did you know each other prior to becoming members here?

isn't ST. Augustine in Florida? isn't it NEVER cold in Florida?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks like you had tons of fun!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

4Horses and I met on Horsetopia many years ago. Her screen name on Horsetopia is HorseCrazyGal. Years ago, she wrote on Horsetopia if anyone rode at Oleno or San Felasco, in Florida, and my neighbors and I rode at Oleno every Friday, so she started joining us then. We met LoriF here on The Horse Forum just a few months ago and she invited us to ride on the beach and stay at Princess Place. Since I had wanted to camp at Princess Place ever since we moved here, and since I was also looking for a looong trailer ride for Isabeau, AND since 4Horses had been wanting us to camp near the beach for over a year, we said YES. We plan to do this every year, we had so much fun!

Tiny Liny, it WAS cold the first day. We had on coats! It was the only cold day we had this November. But seriously, it can get to the 20's F in Nov., Dec., and Jan. and only in the 40's during the day where we live in N. central Florida. In S. Florida it never gets cold. However, it's never to cold to ride!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> looks like so much fun~! did you know each other prior to becoming members here?
> 
> isn't ST. Augustine in Florida? isn't it NEVER cold in Florida?


This is how we roll in florida


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Great photos, what fun.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

folks in Seattle are just the opposite. they are like, OMG! it's 75 degrees, we are going to melt~!


----------



## apachetears (Oct 27, 2014)

knightrider said:


> For 3 days some friends and I went riding and camping. On the first day we rode at Frank Butler Beach in St. Augustine. On this ride was 4Horses and her horse Harmony, my neighbor Lenny(Isabeau calls him Curmudgeon, but he is not--he's very generous and kind) and his horse Cowboy, and me and my horse Isabeau.
> 
> 
> The first day was breezy and cool. We galloped on the beach--great fun.
> ...


Great pictures!
As a youth I was stationed in Florida for a time and we would go week ends and ride at a combination off road motorcycle and horse rides place outside base. Motorcycles had one trail horses the other.
I loved riding along the banks of the river which per normal are like sandy beaches there, I always wanted to ride on an ocean fronted beach.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

It was great fun. I say we should do it again.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

LOVE the photos!! You all have some GORGEOUS horses, what a fun thing to do. 

I grew up near a small beach, after the sunbathers and swimmers would leave, all of us neighbor kids would get on our horses and ponies and go down there, it was so much fun. But, riding on a huge beach, like you guys did, now that would be pure Heaven.


----------

